# From paper to table top.



## Spiked (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm starting a new layout and I want to know how most guys go from a layout picture or blueprint to actually laying track.Do you estimate where the track should be or is there a way of actually getting measurements?I think I've seen blueprints that were the size of the table top.Do people just trace the track from a blueprint to the table top?Is it hard to make a full size blueprint from a pic on the internet?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

The CAD program I use allows printing out full size templates. I place these on the surface and mark the center lines.


----------



## Spiked (Jan 2, 2018)

fcwilt said:


> Hi,
> 
> The CAD program I use allows printing out full size templates. I place these on the surface and mark the center lines.


Nice.I wish I was that good with computers.Thanks for the quick reply.I wish our local train store sold full blueprints.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I start with a fixed point, usually a turnout, and draw the track centerline on the subroadbed. It's simply a question of having the proper tools: a long straight edge and a trammel. If you don't have a trammel, you can make one by drilling holes in an inexpensive yardstick.

There are also commercially available radius tools and curve templates you can buy.

Since I'm using flextrack, if I'm off a tiny bit in my measurements, it doesn't really matter.

The advantage of drawing the centerline is that if you use cork or foam roadbed, you simply lay one of the edges of the roadbed halves up against the centerline and fasten it down. Then repeat on the other side.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Laying track really is not that difficult. CTvalley's suggestions
can make it easy. But even without those tools,
with Flex track and a box of push pins you can
experiment with track and turnout placement until
you get it as you want it. Flex track lets you
bend to the radius you need and you can cut it
to the length required. 

It's true that you may find that what you have drawn
on paper will not physically work. You can see changes that
will. And usually, your first layout will not be your last.

Don


----------



## Spiked (Jan 2, 2018)

Good info.I am using flex track.I found some plans that were divided up into squares.I'm transferring that to a larger scale on my table top.

Thanks to all who posted.


----------

